# Billing



## rdbunny (Jun 23, 2010)

I would like to know the proper protocol for posting charges for inpatient visits.  Do you post all diagnosis available for each daily visit or do you choose a different diagnosis out of the available diagnosis for each daily visit, making sure to not use the same diagnosis for the following day?  And if any one can direct me to a website like CMS or such for specifics.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 28, 2010)

Check your coding guidelines in your ICD-9 coding book a little more closely and that may help. They basically tell you to code the main reason for the inpatient visit and to also code any co-existing condition which affects the patients current treatment during the visit. Also, if you can find access anywhere, check your Coding Clinics for ICD-9 coding, they should have some helpful hints. If you are not a critical access hospital, then you code according to the DRG's & CC's/MCC's and that is a complex learning process for inpatient coding. 

This web address below may be helpful. It is for the UHDDS, which is what the ICD-9 coding guidelines keep referring to and it will help to explain diagnosis coding for inpatients in much more detail. Hope its helpful!

http://health-information.advancewe...System-Overview-Diagnosis-Related-Groups.aspx


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 28, 2010)

It would help to know if you are coding for the physician or the hospital.


----------



## rdbunny (Jun 28, 2010)

I am coding for the physician


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jul 12, 2010)

If  you are coding for a physician who is a specialist you would code the dx's that the specialist is treating. Other then that, you should code the most acute diagnosis that explain to the insurance company why the patient is admitted to a hospital.
Simone, CPC


----------

